# Solved: Web page looks terrible in chrome,why?



## ingram010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi All

I am very new to web design, I have put together a small web site for my local swimming club but unfortunately it doesn't work very well in chrome but is fine in IE. here is the web address dorchesterdolphins.co.uk

Please could someone advise on how to make it more compatible with chrome and other browsers.

Thanks very much

Kindest regards

John


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How was it created? It seems that it looks fine in compatability mode for older web page standards.

The page also looks fine in Chromium under the IE Tab extension. 

I have also seen reference to a serious "zoom" bug in Chrome that makes some pages look bad.


----------



## ingram010 (Mar 25, 2011)

I used html, just kind of fumbled my way until it looked ok. I haven't tried it in other browsers but I want it to work in all of them, is there a generic format that can be used that will do the job.

I don't have any idea of what to do from here.http://b.tsgstatic.com/icon/icon5.gif


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You might want to try an actual web page builder. There is very good, free software at many freeware sites.

You can test how a web page will look in 20+ browsers at the same time at Check Browser Compatibility.


----------



## CellarDweller (Feb 28, 2002)

ingram010 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am very new to web design, I have put together a small web site for my local swimming club but unfortunately it doesn't work very well in chrome but is fine in IE. here is the web address dorchesterdolphins.co.uk
> 
> ...


I remember being new to web design. It was frustrating to see pages not rendering as expected, and not knowing what to do about it! But try fixing the errors listed in the W3C Validator, and see if it makes a difference. Follow this link to the validation page. And it's a good idea to keep the W3C Validator bookmarked, as it's quite useful.

edit: Just checked your source code. You'll want to put the DOCTYPE statement *first* in the document, before anything else, even before the tag. And the closing tag needs to be placed *after* the closing </style> tag..


----------



## ingram010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you both for your help

Much appreciated 

Cheers

John


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

wow..You have lots of errors there dude.. OK, apart from the errors others mentioned, I monitor these.

1. There is a

tag with no includes.
2. lots of tags are not enclosed properly.
3. lots of code errors.

OK, here are some tips for you to have a good DESIGN(I am not talking about codes here)

1. Home page should be better than this
2. You have very limited details
3. Use more colours 
4. You need a good alignment

And another thing to say, the site is not properly displayed in the latest version of FF


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

So, if we solved your problem, please mark this thread as solved


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

himler said:


> use css clean, and validator w3c. Do test with google chrome and firefox !


+ ie


----------



## ingram010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tips


----------

